# Good lapel microphone for a 60D...?



## ShadowGrafixPhoto (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey there, I'm kind of new to this forum, but I was kind of wondering where I can buy a good pair (and cheap!) of Lapel Microphones for a Canon 60D?

I'm going to be doing some band interviews, (I've already done one, just with a different camera. Which you can check out here: 



)

But anyway, not trying to advertise, I'm going to be doing even more interviews now that I'm a part of a group called Project Jesus Freak. And I'll be needing some good microphones, (Preferably Lapel, but doesn't matter really.) So can anyone help me out? I'll gladly take any kind of microphone, as long as it works with a 60D.

Thanks guys!


----------

